# P90X



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I've gotten through the first two days and my body feels like it is going to fall apart, I do the workouts in the morning before I go to work but Plyo kicked my butt. I can feel it working but I'm sore all over.

For those that have done it, what did you do for recovery?


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Endurox R4 is a recovery drink that GNC sells for about $35 (4 lb can). It has the same 4 to 1 carb to protien ratio that beachbody uses. I've been using the stuff for a few years now and it works GREAT!!!! (Good hangover remedy too!!!)

I'm on week 6 of P90X and the endurox has saved me many, many days.
Drink it immediately after your workout, and take a hot shower. The hot water will help as well.

The only other thing is to warm up really well before stretching and do the cool down routines.

Just keep plugging at it and you'll eventually get past the soreness.

Good luck

rjr


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The best one I found is ACCELERADE, in orange flavor, at GNC. The neighbor swore by the beach body stuff till he tried the accelerade. Its also 4:1.


----------



## NuclearChicken (Jan 14, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> I've gotten through the first two days and my body feels like it is going to fall apart, I do the workouts in the morning before I go to work but Plyo kicked my butt. I can feel it working but I'm sore all over.
> 
> For those that have done it, what did you do for recovery?


Stretch before and after the workouts, it will help with soreness. If you have time though dont forget to sit in some warm water and epsom salt.


----------



## NuclearChicken (Jan 14, 2009)

I was looking at getting insanity. Has anyone of you tried it yet? Or the T.O. bands?


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

NuclearChicken said:


> I was looking at getting insanity. Has anyone of you tried it yet? Or the T.O. bands?


I tried it for about 3 weeks and got bored with it. Although it was rigorous, it didn't seem to wear me out as much as everyone else thought. I decided to give it up and am thinking of just going to the gym 3 days a week. To me it was like watching the same shows over and over. I already knew what was coming so it wasn't too motivatgional for me. Maybe the gym will be.

Just my .02 cents.

However, in those 3 weeks, I saw a difference. I thought the ab ripper was easy but that's just me.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

For Accelerade or Endurox, you can try some of the mailorder cycling vendors (www.bikenashbar.com , for one. Here is their Endurox Link: http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10053&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&pageSize=30&beginIndex=0&searchType=resultSet&sortBy=savings%2F%2F0&cn1=&searchTerm=endurox).

They have some pretty good sales.

Accelerade is more of a "while are are at it" supplement, unless it comes in a Recovery drink version. Endurox makes a recovery specific mix.

I have used both for cycling, buying them in bulk.


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

Drink 1% Choclate Milk. Do the research online.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Week 12*

I am on Week 12 on P90X and have grown addicted to their recovery drink. I will continue to order/drink it for years to come. Good stuff!

Good Luck....stay focused and committed.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got done with day 3, it was tough but the first two days seemed tougher. The Abripper was "easier" than it was the first time around. After the first three days I don't know how anyone could go 90 days and not see good results, assuming they are dieting as well.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Endurox, bananas, and lots and lots of water! I am drinking about 120 ounces per day (I am also running or cycling in the evenings).


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Just drink a gatorade and a scoop of micronized whey protein. Or you can do what I do, and blend raw oats, koolaid mix, milk, and whey protein. Whatever you do just make sure to get some simple carbs (sugar). Glucose I think is the best. Good luck!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

By the way, all those things like endurox, etc, are really cheap and easy to make at home.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the feed back. I've read alot of good stuff about the 1% chocolate milk after a work out. But will look into the others mentioned. I drink plenty of water right now, well I assume so, probably around 4 liters a day.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe you may just need to rest a little and give your body sometime to recover. What exactly are your goals? If you are trying to just lose some pounds and get in better shape then why rush it and risk an injury.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

TheSamarai said:


> Maybe you may just need to rest a little and give your body sometime to recover. What exactly are your goals? If you are trying to just lose some pounds and get in better shape then why rush it and risk an injury.


Just soreness right now and I'm adapting weights and reps to not overload my body. The program has days for rest.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

recoverite from hammer nutrition. great stuff. look them up on the web


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

I started working out at the gym about 3 weeks ago and was looking into the same recovery drinks and syntha 6 by bsn helped me. here is a link to a review and you can get it at any gnc. taste great too.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...-8&fr=yfp-t-701&fr2=tab-web&vid=0001533846402


----------



## EWH (Aug 12, 2005)

I know a few posted to take a hot shower afterwards?? but my buddies, who run a lot, always dip in an ice bath to help with recovery?? Not sure which one is correct but they swear by the ice bath after long runs.

What are the schedule rest days for P90X? Is it seven daysa week until the fourth week?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Drink the recovery drink and keep at it. You hurt because of the lactic acid build up. What I did in my first few weeks when my chest was killing me is I would do as many push ups (30-50) every evening to help out, or if it is your legs that hurt go run around the block a couple of times. Massaging works wonders too.

What ever you do dont quit! Be strong and keep at it, I get up at 4am every morning and work out and there is no better way to start the day than to sweat your butt off. I start recovery week of month 2 next week and then 1 more month and I will have finished round 2.



fwoodwader said:


> I've gotten through the first two days and my body feels like it is going to fall apart, I do the workouts in the morning before I go to work but Plyo kicked my butt. I can feel it working but I'm sore all over.
> 
> For those that have done it, what did you do for recovery?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Get something that has L-Glutamine in it. I use bsm products and cellmas has some in it. I might get some more pills to see if that helps out even more. Im just to lazy to see how many mg are in cellmass vs another product.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't do the P90X but I have been a competitive natural(no steroids) bodybuilder for about 15 years and I wrote nutrition articles for a supplement distributator(and my spelling still sucks)--big NO on the hot shower/bath. Please do bathe but not for recouperation. The heat will cause the inflammation to be worse--heat is ok after the frist 72 hours but DOMS usually kinda just has to be dealt with. Ibuprofin can help. Glutamine will help with the recovery--use the powder form and take 5-10 gms 2x a day on an empty stomach. If you start cramping up- take a supplement with calcium,magnesium, and potassium in it. My calves were cramping up bad this summer and the other stuff didn't help until I added the magnesium. The other supplements out there are ok just some are much more expensive than others. A good whey drink with help with recovery as well as a casien protein drink before bedtime. Check out www.wheycheap.com they have 1 supplement a day really cheap--kinda like woot.com. Just don't dump a bunch of money into the designer supplements--do they work?? somewhat but not really enough for what you are paying for. Just clean up your diet, drink tons of water and watch the carbs later in the day--especially high glycemic carbs. I normally drop around 40lbs to compete and I didn't use any special potion. Probably way too much info but thought I would try to help.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I am on week 5 and down 15 pounds and one size in my jeans. I use the P90X Results and Recovery stuff. Seems to work good and it taste great, kinda like a dreamcycle. I will put a 12oz glass of water in the freezer just before the workout so it will be good and chilled afterwards. Also, if you think the Plyo is tough, wait until the Yoga. Good luck and stay with it. Oh yeah. there are a lot of ways to grill chicken. I think I am starting to grow feathers. My eating habits were going pretty good until the Girl Scout cookies showed up. Thanks, Steven


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

EWH said:


> I know a few posted to take a hot shower afterwards?? but my buddies, who run a lot, always dip in an ice bath to help with recovery?? Not sure which one is correct but they swear by the ice bath after long runs.
> 
> What are the schedule rest days for P90X? Is it seven daysa week until the fourth week?


No the 7th day of each week is a stretch or rest day. And the 4th/8th week is a recovery week where you do alot of what I would call low impact stuff, yoga, core work, stretching and kenpo karate.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

petersr2 said:


> Drink 1% Choclate Milk. Do the research online.


Yep. Runners World has had articles about the perfect mix of protein and carbs in good ole chocolate milk to recover.

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-242-305--8609-0,00.html


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

my exp with p90x
week 1 - sore as HELL
week 2 - felt great, able to push hard
week 3 - tough to wake up in the mornings (its going away though)

The wife and I are on week 3. The first week is brutal. Don't worry too much its just your body isn't use to muscle breakdown and rebuilding. Make sure to do the stretch X instead of rest on your rest day. Week 2 is where you will need to push alot harder to get any soreness.

I agree with warm water and epson salt. For protein intake I eat a snicker's marathon bar 1 hr before working out then a protein shake right after. Can't remember the name of the shake but its $17 for a 2lb jug at walmart. They sell the bars there too. Don't forget to take a daily vitamin and keep up with the water. Lower your coffee alcohol intake too (if it applies).


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Just finished the yoga, dang was it tough...


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

StrikerX said:


> my exp with p90x
> week 1 - sore as HELL
> week 2 - felt great, able to push hard
> week 3 - tough to wake up in the mornings (its going away though)


Yeah, going through tough wake-ups right now but I feel like I can keep going forever in the workouts....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Get some Beta Alanine, you will be able to work out longer and will produce less lactic acid which causes soreness. Beta Alanine is becoming the new creatine, pretty soon every sports suppliment will have BA in them.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

*What do I need for p90?*

How much space and "jumping around" room do I need for the p90 workouts?

Is a floor mat or floor covering recommended? What else do I need? I am seriously considering jumping into p90 and will be doing it in the garage on the concrete floor.
I assume I need a laptop or video player to follow the workouts too, right?

Man, I was in such killer shape 2-3 years ago doing boot camp workouts and tri-training and I let it ALL go!! I'm 41 now and I need a structured full body a** kicking and p90x looks like the deal.

Thanks for any tips and heads-up's before I buy this thing.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

skniper said:


> How much space and "jumping around" room do I need for the p90 workouts?
> 
> Is a floor mat or floor covering recommended? What else do I need? I am seriously considering jumping into p90 and will be doing it in the garage on the concrete floor.
> I assume I need a laptop or video player to follow the workouts too, right?
> ...


I would probably say 10x10 floor space is good. I also think it depends on your size. I'm 6'4 so when I'm doing some of the yoga stuff I need plenty of room on each side so I don't hit stuff.

If you are doing it in a garage I would recommend getting a mat or if possible try to find some of those square pads that are interlocking. Because you will spend alot of time on the ground doing Yoga and the Ab Ripper.

And you'll need a laptop or a video device to play the DVD's.

I've been doing it for four days and I can already feel changes, it really is different than anything I've done before.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Just press PLAY I was doing it, for 4 weeks and i'm 55 with in one week worked up the the whole hr work out then would make 7-8 min of Ab ripper X.. i went to cozumel for Yearly diving trip back at work for one week working 12-14 hrs a day , then off to Yamaha school for one week and I got sick and have not got back into just pressing play... But doing there diet, and the work out, in 3 weeks lost about 3 inches in my waist, pants falling off my butt, gained a lot of strength and had tons of energy, everyone was asking me if was on speed, and looked forward to doing the work outs. I was eating 2800 calories a day, 5 times a day and losing weight and felt great. Now I just have to start pushing play as they say, and get back into it,, If you so as they say and follow the diet and exercise plan it will work, At first could not do but two pull ups and a couple push ups, and I'm very active and during the summer Salom water ski up to 3 miles in a run after work down the ICW, but it kicked my butt the first few days , did the recovery drink after the first couple days and no soreness, at all, and pushed my self hard after the first week. So it does work if you do what they say, I hope to start back again in the next week, been walking some after work to get my self ready. 
Maybe we need a p90x page on here and encourage each other!! And be the in best shape fisherman and women around!!!



skniper said:


> How much space and "jumping around" room do I need for the p90 workouts?
> 
> Is a floor mat or floor covering recommended? What else do I need? I am seriously considering jumping into p90 and will be doing it in the garage on the concrete floor.
> I assume I need a laptop or video player to follow the workouts too, right?
> ...


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

I ordered my P90X this week and can't wait to get started from just hearing the results that have been posted. I ordered it on Monday (2-15-10), how long did it take for your's to be delivered.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Ordered mine on friday and got it today, so 7 days.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, Ok, you talked me in to it. Dang, this is gonna hurt!:redface:



Sonnysmarine said:


> Just press PLAY I was doing it, for 4 weeks and i'm 55 with in one week worked up the the whole hr work out then would make 7-8 min of Ab ripper X.. i went to cozumel for Yearly diving trip back at work for one week working 12-14 hrs a day , then off to Yamaha school for one week and I got sick and have not got back into just pressing play... But doing there diet, and the work out, in 3 weeks lost about 3 inches in my waist, pants falling off my butt, gained a lot of strength and had tons of energy, everyone was asking me if was on speed, and looked forward to doing the work outs. I was eating 2800 calories a day, 5 times a day and losing weight and felt great. Now I just have to start pushing play as they say, and get back into it,, If you so as they say and follow the diet and exercise plan it will work, At first could not do but two pull ups and a couple push ups, and I'm very active and during the summer Salom water ski up to 3 miles in a run after work down the ICW, but it kicked my butt the first few days , did the recovery drink after the first couple days and no soreness, at all, and pushed my self hard after the first week. So it does work if you do what they say, I hope to start back again in the next week, been walking some after work to get my self ready.
> Maybe we need a p90x page on here and encourage each other!! And be the in best shape fisherman and women around!!!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I just started week 7 today!
So far I'm down about 10 lbs and 2% body fat. It's pretty hard at first- well more like really hard.... the first week or so you'll find yourself laying on the floor, feeling queezy, drenched in sweat, and thinking about crying (well maybe not the crying part) after most of the workouts. You'll also be sore as heck, but work through it at your own pace, doing what you can, and you will get there. I've seen big improvements in my face, arms, chest, and legs... my belly fat is not going away just yet, but that's probably due to me not following the diet exactly (I'm staying within the calorie count, but I'm too high in carbs and too low in protein). I'm halfway there, and I plan to BRING IT even more than I have the second half.


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

running is a really good way of getting rid of latic acid build up.... use to when we would pitch ,the next day the pitchers would do nothing but jog back and forth to the flag poles all pratice long


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I hear you can find it all day on craigslist and cheap ,


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> I hear you can find it all day on craigslist and cheap ,


Or just borrow it from a friend.

My buddy who is a Chiro and into training says the amount of protein in grams you should be intaking is half of your body weight. So if you weight 240, you should be intaking 120 grams of protein a day.

And dieting or controlling eating habits is a big part of it as well.

I've gone to 4 SMALL meals a day with a light meal in the evening.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

1.5 grams of protein on non training days. 

2 grams of protein on training days. 

well thats what i do.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i think i have some of it uploaded. I need someone to PM me and ill give you the link for the 3 videos i have done so far. They are in ipod format so you need quicktime. i want to test it before i make the link public


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Man it was tough to get up this morning for the start of week 2 but I got up and went at it.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

This may be inappropriate for this post since there is a "For sale" section, but if any of you are in Austin and want the full P90X, 2 orders were shipped to me along with the pull up bar (minus hardware/screws in the first order) and a set of the power bands (minus handles in the first order). All 12 DVDs (P90X and P90X Plus), and the nutrition and exercise plan booklets.

When I offered to ship back the partial order they told me to keep it. 

You'll need to get some machine screws, washers, and locking nuts for assembling the pull up bar and order some handles from the website for the power bands but I'll sell it all for $100 even, that's $80-100 off the package from the net depending on when you buy (They offer some deals occasionally). 

PM me.


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

i am strongly considering jumping into this exercise program as well but will like some more input on equipment that will be needed. From what i gathered, i would need a pull up bar, yoga mat, some kind of resistance band, and probably dumbbells. im i leaving any thing out. also, if i need a set of dumbbells, what weights do i need to begin with? any info will be great.


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

jss - 

When I bought my DVDs I bought the chin up bar and resistance bands off the website with the DVDs so I got everything at the same time. After a few works outs I realized I needed a mat too. I have been doing the workouts with bands and not free weights because I didn't want to buy an assortment of dumb bells. If you had those bow flex dumb bells where you can adjust the weight accordingly, I think those would be perfect.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

jss344 said:


> i am strongly considering jumping into this exercise program as well but will like some more input on equipment that will be needed. From what i gathered, i would need a pull up bar, yoga mat, some kind of resistance band, and probably dumbbells. im i leaving any thing out. also, if i need a set of dumbbells, what weights do i need to begin with? any info will be great.


As far as equipment goes, you will definetley need some type of mat b/c you do several exercises where you are on the floor. Depending on your body strength you will want the pull up bar. When I first started it I couldn't do an unassisted pull up, so I used the resistance bands hung over the back of a door. You can really do the entire program with just the resistance bands, but some of the exercises I prefer dumbbells with. At first I just had a set of 20 lb dumbbells which I believe is a good all around weight for a lot of the program for most people. I eventually got some of the adjustable weight dumbbells for Xmas and they are perfect for the program. They are a little expensive, but you have a variety of weight and very little clutter.

Another alternative for some people that are interested in the P90X but aren't sure if you are at the fitness level to take it on is the Power 90 by tony horton. I bought it a couple weeks ago because with work right now, I never know what time I will be getting home in the evenings, and it made it hard to work out in the evenings as I had been. The Power 90 has a lot of the similar exercises as P90X, but takes about half the time and not quite as extreme. I plan on getting back on the P90X after busy season has passed, but for now this is the perfect supplement to keep me going.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm on day 25 and can see positive results. Dropped one pant size, had to get one link taken out of my watch band.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

jss344 said:


> i am strongly considering jumping into this exercise program as well but will like some more input on equipment that will be needed. From what i gathered, i would need a pull up bar, yoga mat, some kind of resistance band, and probably dumbbells. im i leaving any thing out. also, if i need a set of dumbbells, what weights do i need to begin with? any info will be great.


Danskin yoga mat (for women, ha!), but it works great, nice and cushiony... just get a blue one.... Academy $16 and change.

Iron Gym pull up bar, or any other (for use on door frame)... Academy $29 and change w/no sale (~$19 on sale)

Dumb bells... one medium-heavy for you, one light for you.... I have a set of 25's and a set of 10's... would like a set of 35's and a set of 15's I guess for an exercise or two (but not really needed, the 25's and 10's work well enough)... Academy ~$1/lb so I've heard... bought mine years ago much cheaper.
OR a set of resistance bands... not sure on price, would guess around $20? (in other words, the bands would replace the dumb bells, and really the pull up bar too.. but I would think pull ups with the stool or chair are better than band pull ups).

For the pullups, don't worry about being able to do them on your own.... use a stool or chair- that's what I do (even at halfway thru the program), and I still get the results.... as long as you feel the burn on your last three of any set, you're gaining.

One last thing for those of you with iPhones... get the Lose It App (the one with the old fashioned analog dial weight scale as the icon)... it's free! It is an amazing app for tracking your calorie intake, setting weight loss goals, scheduling your meals for the day to hit your calories, tracking percentage of fat, protein, and carbohydrate nutrition each day, etc. It is a super useful tool whether you're on p90x or not. So many good things to say about this app... it is almost world changing (in the sense that if people really knew what they were eating, they could so easily control their weight).


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Just started week 4 recovery week. already notice differences in my arms, back, and legs. Still got belly fat but can still fit into a 31 /flex.

Can't wait till next week to get into phase 2. we are doing doubles to help burn the fat down faster. Gotta get ripped for some summer vacationing.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Have two requests already for the extra program I have. If they fall through I will post it on the for Sale forum.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Tony Horton is the devil....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

all I know is the sales gal that just left told me she had been on it and I called BS... Got the peek I wanted,,, think she may become my partner now... I'd do it just for that reason and only that one.. _____ _____ ______!!!!!!!! whew! Bring those tights and lets do it... 

guess I need a video now, I hear you can down load them somewhere?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Can you really eat pretty much the same and have a few cold ones????? I hear mixed on this but most say yes even though they(video or whoever) say no,,,, I dunno...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Can you really eat pretty much the same and have a few cold ones????? I hear mixed on this but most say yes even though they(video or whoever) say no,,,, I dunno...


no. change your eating habits.

for beer, drink some of tiny's beer. 1 or 2 only though.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> no. change your eating habits.
> 
> for beer, drink some of tiny's beer. 1 or 2 only though.


How about I pour half of each one out?

:cheers:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

waterspout said:


> all I know is the sales gal that just left told me she had been on it and I called BS... Got the peek I wanted,,, think she may become my partner now... I'd do it just for that reason and only that one.. _____ _____ ______!!!!!!!! whew! Bring those tights and lets do it...
> 
> guess I need a video now, I hear you can down load them somewhere?


She a hottie?

You need to change your eating habits, go to 4-5 small meals a day if possible lower your caloric intake in the process, watch what you eat. Increase your protein intake.

I lost 4 pounds in a week and already starting to see a difference in my upper body.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

she always was hot but something was different today,, coplimented and ask and she said 90,,,(has a package but who doesn't).

guess 4 0r 5 small isn't as bad as one at 9 everynight in the recliner! lol dangit,, right at 90 till summer and river time at that... you guys are killing me!!!!! 

does drinking on weekends count?????


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

someone dl this and let me know if it works. ive had 3 pms and no one has done it yet. that way i can start uploading it

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0CQM7C80


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

waterspout said:


> she always was hot but something was different today,, coplimented and ask and she said 90,,,(has a package but who doesn't).
> 
> guess 4 0r 5 small isn't as bad as one at 9 everynight in the recliner! lol dangit,, right at 90 till summer and river time at that... you guys are killing me!!!!!
> 
> does drinking on weekends count?????


I think the biggest word is moderation in regards to drinking and include it in your caloric intake count.

Saturdays are Kenpo Karate in non "recovery" weeks. So if you go and do your Kenpo routine and then go out and hammer a twelve pack you aren't doing anything to help yourself.

I went out this past Saturday night and even though I was in the bar I had one beer. I think you should have a splurge meal once a week(I usually have it on Saturday night) but watch the drinking in moderation.

And I forgot how bad your lungs feel after spending a few hours in a smoky bar.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

cranberry juice and vodka! google is your friend,, HUUUMM!

Thanks,, Now I need to find a begginer begginer super begginer CD.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

waterspout said:


> cranberry juice and vodka! google is your friend,, HUUUMM!
> 
> Thanks,, Now I need to find a begginer begginer super begginer CD.


You might want to try to find a used set of Power 90. Someone else recommended it, I think the workouts are less time consuming and less "extreme" 
I jumped into the deep end of the pool on this one.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> She a hottie?
> 
> You need to change your eating habits, go to 4-5 small meals a day if possible lower your caloric intake in the process, watch what you eat. Increase your protein intake.
> 
> I lost 4 pounds in a week and already starting to see a difference in my upper body.


i believe your suppose to increase your calorie intake in phase 2 and then more in phase 3. p90x is not a weightloss program. its a muscle builder and total body fat reducer.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I found this link very helpful breakdown of the nutrition guide. I've checked the links and downloads. All are safe and virus free.

http://www.thefitclubnetwork.com/2009/01/p90x-nutrition-plan-made-easy/


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

StrikerX said:


> i believe your suppose to increase your calorie intake in phase 2 and then more in phase 3. p90x is not a weightloss program. its a muscle builder and total body fat reducer.


If you follow the fitness plan book there are three different plans, one being a lean down plan (Fat/weight loss), the others being the "Classic" and "Double Double" (Not sure what they mean by that).

That being said, anyone who has even been into "fitness" knows that the way to lose weight is to create a "calorie deficit". Take in less than you are burning. If you do this one simple thing then any fitness plan will be a weight loss plan.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just don't do what I do: Work out five days a week, ride a bicycle 70 miles on Sunday, then order a Route 44 Cherry Limeade and a Double Jalepeno burger, which appears to cancel the entire weight/loss potential of the thing. Then again, it sure tastes good....


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

rockhound76 said:


> Just don't do what I do: Work out five days a week, ride a bicycle 70 miles on Sunday, _*then order a Route 44 Cherry Limeade and a Double Jalepeno burger, which appears to cancel the entire weight/loss potential of the thing.*_ Then again, it sure tastes good....


If you are only doing this once a week then I wouldn't think of it but if you are doing it after every workout then that is a problem.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

rockhound76 said:


> Just don't do what I do: Work out five days a week, ride a bicycle 70 miles on Sunday, then order a Route 44 Cherry Limeade and a Double Jalepeno burger, which appears to cancel the entire weight/loss potential of the thing. Then again, it sure tastes good....


ha you should see what i eat on my cheat day.. **** near anything and everything. i can only eat so much chicken and fish during the week. But burgers are out of the question. I eat one of those and my body rejects it and its out just as fast as it went in.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

berto said:


> ha you should see what i eat on my cheat day.. **** near anything and everything. i can only eat so much chicken and fish during the week. But burgers are out of the question. I eat one of those and my body rejects it and its out just as fast as it went in.


lol


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

ive had 10 people dl the link. anyone tried it? need to know so i can start uploading the rest for 2cool


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

seattleman1969 said:


> If you follow the fitness plan book there are three different plans, one being a lean down plan (Fat/weight loss), the others being the "Classic" and "Double Double" (Not sure what they mean by that).
> 
> That being said, anyone who has even been into "fitness" knows that the way to lose weight is to create a "calorie deficit". Take in less than you are burning. If you do this one simple thing then any fitness plan will be a weight loss plan.


Your right, but if you looking for a workout to lose weight/fat then Insanity is better tuned for that. If you are doing even classic p90x and try a calorie deficit then you won't be feeling very good since your body will be screaming for energy.

A buddy at work was getting light headed and dizzy doing a ~400 calorie deficit doing classic. Good thing he is ahead of me so I can learn from his mistakes, lol!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

StrikerX said:


> A buddy at work was getting light headed and dizzy doing a ~400 calorie deficit doing classic. Good thing he is ahead of me so I can learn from his mistakes, lol!


X2. I'm a naturally thin guy so I don't need to really loose lbs but more so gain mass. I need 2760 - 2880 calories a day to maintain energy and still burn fat. If I am short of my caloric target for the day, I can barely make it through the workout without getting light headed and nauseous. Deficit just doesn't work for me.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

400 calories! I can eat more then that for a breakfast snack. I keep track of my calories and its close to 3k plus depending how im doing. My main focus is sticking to 400 grams of protein. Trying to pack on as much muscle as i can but its tough work. then ill decide to drop the gut and cut back to around 2500 cal. On gym days i can def tell if I didnt eat enough that day.

Here is what ive got uploaded so far for yall that are looking at doing this. no videos since its till not been confirmed it works

P90X Fitness Guide
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=14X583A4

P90X Nutrition Guide
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TF68RAX8

P90X Worksheets
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Q9FSWV9

P90X+ Calendar (alternate)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8SVFFVTE

P90X+ Calendar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3K1QQ8Y0

P90X+ Worksheets
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3IFAEI2S

Beachbody P90 Diet Guide
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LLQS87C4

Beachbody Diet Guide
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1PCNKNU

----------------------------------------------------------

Blank P90X Worksheet.xls
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GUB2K9SN

Blank P90X+ Worksheet.xls
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OHK93MPP


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I am finishing week 2 tonight. This is my second attempt. I was injured last time in a n unrelated event that made me stop the program. I was on week 3 last time. This time has been much better than last time. I am still sore but I do not feel like I was hit by a train. The first time I started P90X I was really blown out. I take a creatine supplement, multivitamins, fish oil, and a protein supplement that has glutemine in it, this has helped with recovery alot. I lost 7lbs the first 2 weeks. I will probably try and lose about 4 more before trying to gain some muscle weight back.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

I want to try as well...a guy at work has been going 6 weeks and you can kinda tell then this guy came in yesterday who I hadnt seen in a while and he is doing the double plan ,,,works out in the am and then in the pm...has lost 45 pounds in 60 days and looks amazingly in shape...although he must not have a wife and kids ! My question is that I don't like water...I drink diet coke ...are you allowed diet coke in the diet plan? Can you do crystal light tea or lemonade or something besides...boring old water Thanks!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

flounderchaser said:


> My question is that I don't like water...I drink diet coke ...are you allowed diet coke in the diet plan? Can you do crystal light tea or lemonade or something besides...boring old water Thanks!


Sugar, caffeine and diuretics are not the best choice of hydration, but I'm sure you'll hear some folks say they drink cokes and do P90X with no trouble. Personally I only drink water and a lot of it every day. Haven't had anything other than water to drink in 5 weeks now (except a few beers now and then).


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I am finishing week 2 tonight. This is my second attempt. I was injured last time in a n unrelated event that made me stop the program. I was on week 3 last time. This time has been much better than last time. I am still sore but I do not feel like I was hit by a train. The first time I started P90X I was really blown out. I take a creatine supplement, multivitamins, fish oil, and a protein supplement that has glutemine in it, this has helped with recovery alot. I lost 7lbs the first 2 weeks. I will probably try and lose about 4 more before trying to gain some muscle weight back.


I've heard bad things about creatine. I used to take that stuff when i was deployed in Bosnia. It made me look big, but then some of the really fit guys there said its only because of the water retenion that happens when taking creatine. Also they said to be careful with it and take it in phases like 2 weeks on, 1 week off...not sure why though but I'll see if I can find anymore info.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Creatine-Risks&id=405378

Any claim that taking Creatine supplements is 100% safe is untrue. This is because taking Creatine supplements also come with a certain level of risk. In addition to this, the risk that come with taking Creatine supplements is also highly dependent on the quality of the supplement, which means that the lower the quality, the higher the risks involved. The risks involved in taking Creatine supplements include both short-term and long-term risks, which can have detrimental effect to the body of a person. Given this, people who are considering taking Creatine supplements should arm themselves with information on the risks involved in taking the supplement so that they would know what to expects and they would be able to weigh the pros and cons of taking Creatine supplements.
Short-term risks
One of the biggest short-term risks in taking Creatine supplements is dehydration, which in some cases have become fatal. This is because included in the fluid that Creatine draws to muscles are the fluids that vital organs need to function. This means that people who take these supplements should make sure that they drink adequate amount of water. Other very common short-term risks include a higher incidence of muscle cramps, muscle pulls, and muscle tears. The reason given for these is that the high levels of fluid in the muscles as a result of fluid being drawn to them have made the muscles more vulnerable to these conditions. Other short-term risks include nausea, stomach pain, and diarrhea.
Long-term risks
Most of the studies done on Creatine supplements have been conducted over the course of a few weeks to a couple of months, which have made it difficult to assess the long-term risks of Creatine supplementation. Given this, it can be said that one of the long-term risks of Creatine supplementation is that no one really knows what they are. However, the limited literature on the long-term risks of Creatine supplementation has shown that there are areas of concerns that can provide the basis for studies on the long-term risks. One of these areas include the possibility that taking supplements for long time can cause kidney disorders, as there have been documented cases wherein kidney problems have been attributed to the long-term use of large doses of Creatine supplements.
Taking Creatine supplements is not 100% safe, as there are short-term and long-term risks involved in Creatine supplementation. Given this, people who are thinking of taking Creatine supplements should be aware of these risks so that apart from being able to know what to expect, they can also avoid the health problems that can be a direct result of the improper use of Creatine supplements.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Sugar, caffeine and diuretics are not the best choice of hydration, but I'm sure you'll hear some folks say they drink cokes and do P90X with no trouble. Personally I only drink water and a lot of it every day. Haven't had anything other than water to drink in 5 weeks now (except a few beers now and then).


x2. try to drink kolaids are something like that. try to progress into maybe water with a little lemon, lime, or orange. The object is to stay away from diuretics so you are not putting your body into dehydration. Your sweat is mostly water, be nasty if it was diet coke, lol.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*A.M. or P.M. ?*

To those of you who have done it.. would you suggest doing it in the am or the pm. I'm gonna start this coming Monday and am wanting to really plan everything out so I can stay as motivated as possible. I was thinking about waking up early and getting it out of the way. After working during the day, I don't think I could find the motivation/energy to go in the garage and sweat my butt off.

Thanks again Seattleman1969 for the deal.

-Willie


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> To those of you who have done it.. would you suggest doing it in the am or the pm. I'm gonna start this coming Monday and am wanting to really plan everything out so I can stay as motivated as possible. I was thinking about waking up early and getting it out of the way. After working during the day, I don't think I could find the motivation/energy to go in the garage and sweat my butt off.
> 
> Thanks again Seattleman1969 for the deal.
> 
> -Willie


I currently don't participate in P90X, although I plan to in the near future, but what I would suggest you workout in the morning when at all possible. Workout and then eat your breakfast. This will put your metabolism into high gear for the rest of the day, which will help you burn more calories doing the same ole thing. You'll feel ten times better during the day as well.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah you should work on in the morning. for motivation i fill out the workout sheets so i can see what i did the prior week and/or set. 

do yourself a favor and since you're not yet ready to start p90x then do some type of exercises like jogging, push ups, chair dips, sit ups and lots of jumping jacks. Do it in moderation so you can get your body ready and not feel the horrible 1st week some of us have endured.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

> I currently don't participate in P90X, although I plan to in the near future, but what I would suggest you workout in the morning when at all possible. Workout and then eat your breakfast. This will put your metabolism into high gear for the rest of the day, which will help you burn more calories doing the same ole thing. You'll feel ten times better during the day as well.


-Yeah that's what I was thinking.



> yeah you should work on in the morning. for motivation i fill out the workout sheets so i can see what i did the prior week and/or set.
> 
> do yourself a favor and since you're not yet ready to start p90x then do some type of exercises like jogging, push ups, chair dips, sit ups and lots of jumping jacks. Do it in moderation so you can get your body ready and not feel the horrible 1st week some of us have endured.


- okay, yeah I've been jogging for about a month now which is why I think I'm ready to up my work out habits.

Thanks for the help guys... I guess I shouldn't be looking forward to the 1st week as much as I thought, from what I've heard from everyone else about how sore I'll be....:rotfl:


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

berto said:


> 400 calories! I can eat more then that for a breakfast snack. I keep track of my calories and its close to 3k plus depending how im doing. *My main focus is sticking to 400 grams of* *protein*. Trying to pack on as much muscle as i can but its tough work. then ill decide to drop the gut and cut back to around 2500 cal. On gym days i can def tell if I didnt eat enough that day.
> 
> How on earth do you consure 400 grams of protein?......I'm doing good with 250!
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1PCNKNU


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Creatine increases you muscles cell volume allowing my nutrients to get to them. It doesn't make you look that much bigger and since there is a larger cell volume your body will hold more water. Creatine is one of the few supplements that is widely used because of it's proven effectiveness. Most of the people that say it is bad are ill informed and are only repeating what others have told them. Tehre is plenty of supporting research that shows it is safe to use and that is is an effective supplment.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Close to start of P90X


















Current as of 2-24-10


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks striker x and duckbuster ...so no crystal light or tea ...just water  ...oh man! But im sure the results are worth it. I quess change isn't easy. Strikerx ...is koolaid the same as crystal light?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

flounderchaser said:


> Thanks striker x and duckbuster ...so no crystal light or tea ...just water  ...oh man! But im sure the results are worth it. I quess change isn't easy. Strikerx ...is koolaid the same as crystal light?


Crystal light is a whole lot better than Kookaid and tastes alot better.

I still drink one diet coke about every other or third day. I really just don't need it anymore.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks fwoodwader, does the plan tell you specifically what to drink and what not to?


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been doing p90x for 7 weeks now.Started at 205 weighed in today at 192.5. I feel alot more fit than when i started down one pants size. I drink tea and water all day ,recovery drink after workout,and eat healthy choice meals for lunch just for simple reason I have lunch at work.I have quit eating big meals and switched to 5 small meals a day .This program works if you control old eating habits and jump start metabolism.Oh and I am 41 yrs old so any one can do it.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishinguy, not to burst your bubble in respect to creatine but here is an article published by a certified trainer/SEAL/Nutritionist.

I don't know what your goals are but I use the P90X program as a supplementation to my normal exercise which consists of burnout calistenics and swimming/biking/running for overall balanced total fitness. anyhow, here is the article from Stewsmith.com:

During the early 90's, Creatine supplementation hit the scene and gyms, nutrition stores, and supplement companies jumped on the creatine explosion. Creatine like all other supplements sold online or in nutrition store are unregulated by the Food and Drug Administration. The reason is that Creatine, protein, amino acids, vitamins, are all naturally occurring in our food and are NOT drugs. Creatine is found in the meat we eat. Taking a daily recommended supplemented dose of creatine is equivalent to eating more than ten steaks. So, in my mind, that goes against all that I have taught with respect to moderation - whether you are trying to lose weight or gain weight. Besides, the long-term effects of creatine supplementation have yet to be fully determined. 



Creatine has been and still is being promoted as a way to enhance muscular performance in just about every athletic activity there is. So, why not supplement to perform better in military physical fitness training right? WRONG? 

If you take a look at just the testing procedures of military or special operations troops, you are required to perform for several minutes at a high intensity output at pushups, situps, and pullups. Then almost immediately, you are required to swim, run, or ruck march for miles. So, the military person is a cross between an endurance athlete and a gymnast. The requirements of several hours of endurance activities and short explosive body weight movements make taking creatine detrimental to the military person - if you want to be able to perform a wartime mission. If you want to be a bodybuilder or bench press a truck - go for it - creatine can help you then. 

Physiology of creatine in exercise - Without getting to technical, basically creatine is best used by the muscles when performing short, high-intensity, explosive exercises like power-lifting, sprinting, and other anaerobic sports. Creatine can help the body grow muscle mass that is only able to do short bursts of 6-10 seconds of full-exertion movements. Once you step into the aerobic or cardio zone with longer, slower runs, creatine offers little assistance. 

In fact, while training people for SEAL Training with long 24-36 hour days of constant activity, the military members taking creatine were "locked up" experiencing deep muscle cramping in the major muscle groups of the body (thighs, hamstrings, glutes, and lowerback). These were typical athletes in football, track sprinters, power lifters, and people who liked to lift weights to look good. In a nutshell, they did not make the cut and were released from the program. Their muscles did not allow them to finish. It was always entertaining to see the look on these athletes faces when three to five mile runs were next on the agenda. Even the 1.5 mile run is considered long distance to an athlete training with creatine when in fact - it is a sprint.

Training with weights is NOT the enemy. In fact, it is good to have some muscle fiber capable of short bursts of speed and strength in the military. However, you must couple that with higher repetition training and longer distance running. Even though studies have produced positive results on the use of creatine in endurance athletes, it is not for the reason most seek to use creatine - to GET BIGGER! Creatine will get you bigger while you are doing doses regularly with lifting weights. Will it help you increase your PFT scores? Possibly. In fact just doing one set of pushups, situps, pullups, and a cardio event after a few minutes rest - I could see creatine working in that situation. I do not believe it will make you faster in a PFT run of 1.5 miles to 3 mile runs. ALSO - it is not a substitute for hard work - you still have to PT, run, eat right, rest properly in order to score well anyway. Can creatine give you an extra 5-10% increase in scores? I do not know for sure as I have not tested it in that manner. I am still cautious in recommending this supplement to anyone in the military and will still say I am not 100% sold on this product for military / law enforcement use. 
Since I am not a doctor, I found one and his statement confirms my ten year reservation on the supplementation of creatine. Mark A. Jenkins, MD at Rice University states, " Creatine, and other such supplements, are not regulated by the FDA. No published investigation has been conducted on creatine to determine what impurities might be present in creatine supplements, and what their long-term effect might be. The bottom line is that no one can confidently state that prolonged creatine supplementation is safe, and its use would best be avoided until more data can be compiled. Prolonged administration is, in essence, an uncontrolled toxicity study and might yield harmful results. Is it worth the risk? Remember, it's your body!" 
I am sure to receive many people disagreeing with me on this one. My philosophy has always been "everything in moderation" when it comes to weight gain, weight loss, and training. I have not taken any supplements other than vitamins for the more than twenty years of training - other than protein bars / carb replacement drinks. I have power lifted and bench pressed more than twice my bodyweight and run a sub 18:00 three-mile run. You can do both types of exercises. I am merely stating and trying to prove that creatine supplementation does not allow you to do both very well. This is my opinion through years of experience of seeing the negative performance effects of creatine supplemented athletes in challenging military training. "Challenging" includes the standard military PFT as well (1.5 mile, 2 or 3 mile runs).


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't want to join the SEALS, I just want to look good on the beach this summer.

One of hundreds of articles about how creatine is good and how it can actually help in endurance. You can go back and forth on creatine all day long. Bottom line is I have used it and had results and I know many people who have used it and achived their goals. It is not harmful or by now it would be know creatine is not new and become more advanced. I do not know of anyone that has had any negative side effects or anything else from taking creatine. I do cycle mine as I do with all supplements excluding protein. 
"Article Summary: 

Creatine will increase your workout intensity, which means a higher level of muscle mass.
Creatine will allow you to train at a higher frequency, meaning quicker muscular gains.
Since creatine causes water retention, the muscular pumps you'll experience will increase.
  With all the different supplements that are available for use, many people have a tendency to get confused on which they should take. In some cases there will be one or two supplements in particular that will stand out to you and draw your attention. 
By taking the time to learn what each supplement does and then selecting your most-wanted benefits, you can then formulate your supplement list to purchase to go along with your workout and diet program. 
One supplement to take, that often tops the list of many people, is creatine. Let's have a quick look at the top five reasons why you should consider taking creatine. 









Click Image To Enlarge.
*With All The Different Supplements That Are Available For Use, Many
People Have A Tendency To Get Confused On Which They Should Take.*​ 
*Why Should You Consider Taking Creatine?*



*1. Increased Workout Intensity Translates To More Muscle Mass:*


One of the first reasons why you need to start taking creatine is because it will help to increase your overall workout intensity, which means you will achieve a higher level of muscle mass. 
 The creatine will allow you to keep pushing hard in the gym at a time when you would have previously had to decrease the load or stop entirely, so this helps in terms of building muscle faster. 
Keep in mind that you will still need to push yourself with each and every session and then feed the body enough calories for the muscle mass to be built, but supplementing with creatine makes this very possible. 
Individuals who struggle to maintain enough volume in their workout program will be the ones to really benefit from using creatine so if that's you, don't overlook the impact this supplement will give you. 









Click Image To Enlarge.
*Individuals Who Struggle To Maintain Enough Volume In Their
Workout Program Will Be The Ones To Really Benefit From Using Creatine.*​ 
*2. Better Muscular Contraction Means Enhanced Sports Performance:*


The second reason to take creatine is for athletic performance. If you're involved in sports that require stop and go type of activity, creatine is going to come in very helpful for you. 
These type of activities will rely primarily on the CP-ATP system, so by ensuring your supply of creatine phosphate is fully stocked, you ensure you don't sputter out after a few sprints. 

To put this into perspective, a player in a game of hockey taking creatine would not only be able to go harder with each shift he's on the ice, but he'll be able to last through more shifts total throughout the game. 

​ 
*3. Quicker Atp Re-Synthesis Equates To Frequent Training Sessions:*


Third, creatine is going to allow you to train at a higher frequency, which also means quicker and more significant muscular gains. 
The more frequent you are able to stimulate a muscle, the faster it will grow bigger, provided that it has had the opportunity to fully grow back after the first stress load that was placed upon it. 
Since creatine helps increase the recovery rate of the muscle cells, this means you may not require as much total rest time in between each workout you perform. 
So if you're someone who commonly takes a few days off between each full body workout, using creatine may allow you to cut this down to just a single day between workouts. Over time this will translate to more workouts and will make a difference on your results from month to month. 

​ 
*4. Higher Glycogen Levels Generates Huge Muscle Pumps:*


Fourth on our list of reasons why you need to use creatine is because of the muscle pumps you'll get. While muscle pumps don't necessarily help you out physiologically in terms of building muscle mass, they will help with motivational levels. 
There's nothing like seeing a muscle grow at the end of a workout to motivate you to get back into the gym and do it again a day or two later, and since creatine causes a higher level of water retention in the body, the muscle pumps you'll experience will go up. 
Usually you will see the highest muscle pumps when you initially begin taking creatine and are doing the loading phase (a small amount of bloating may be present as well), and then it'll level off as the body gets used to the creatine in the system. 



*While Muscle Pumps Don't Necessarily Help You Out Physiologically In
Terms Of Building Muscle Mass, They Will Help With Motivational Levels.*​ 
*5. Faster Sprint Performance Increases Metabolic Rates And Fat Loss:*


Finally, the last reason why you should consider investing in creatine as one of the muscle-building supplements you use is because it'll help you increase your metabolic rate.
 If you're currently looking for fat loss, how many calories you burn on a daily basis will have a significant impact on how quickly you see progress. 
Since sprint cardio training is one of the best ways to boost your metabolic rate and sprinting relies strictly on ATP as a fuel source, supplementing with creatine allows you to have a better sprint performance during your weight loss phase. 

Additionally, since you are typically lowering your carbohydrates while aiming for weight loss, this often does result in lower levels of energy making it harder to get through your typical interval sessions. 
By adding the creatine to your day you can help offset this fatigue so at the very least you can maintain what you would normally do while you are not on the fat loss diet. 









Click Image To Enlarge.
*By Adding The Creatine To Your
Day You Can Help Offset Fatigue.*​ 
*Conclusion*


So, give creatine some serious thought and consideration. It's one of the least expensive muscle-building and sports performance supplements available so if you are running a tight budget, it is probably one of the best for you to consider. 
If you do make the decision to utilize creatine with your training program also remember to perform the loading phase first as this will be critical to getting the muscle cells fully saturated right from the start and allowing you to see the biggest benefits from taking the supplement.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

mtaswt said:


> berto said:
> 
> 
> > 400 calories! I can eat more then that for a breakfast snack. I keep track of my calories and its close to 3k plus depending how im doing. *My main focus is sticking to 400 grams of* *protein*. Trying to pack on as much muscle as i can but its tough work. then ill decide to drop the gut and cut back to around 2500 cal. On gym days i can def tell if I didnt eat enough that day.
> ...


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a great spreadsheet to track your eating habits. Very simple and if you're looking to lose weight, it can tell you to the day when you'll be at that weight. Very cool. A friend of mine set it up and it's awesome. PM if anyone's interested in taking a look. It tracks everything for you and very easy to use. Has lots of P90X info incorporated into it.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Today was my second time through shoulders and legs...rough.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I made it through the first week. I was just looking to see what i got to do today and it said rest or stretch, talk about a sigh of relief. I'll definately be doing the stretch though.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

hippyfisher said:


> I made it through the first week. I was just looking to see what i got to do today and it said rest or stretch, talk about a sigh of relief. I'll definately be doing the stretch though.


Do the stretch, I decided to pass on it the first week and regretted it.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got through my third plyo session.

I missed it this morning because I had to be in early at work and decided I didn't want to miss a day, well all I can say is that was rough.

Still having trouble doing the rockstar kicks, but I'm hanging in there for pretty much everything else, even doing the "bonus round".

I'll post some pics when its all said and done.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know if any of the rest of you also got the P90X PLUS with your order but I just spent a week (Last week) on the Plus program and I went back to the regular until I finish my 90 days.... the Plus is an arse-kicker! Definitely wait until you complete the main before switching to plus. 

Fwood, I gotta agree, the plyo is one of the hardest workouts....


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> I don't know if any of the rest of you also got the P90X PLUS with your order but I just spent a week (Last week) on the Plus program and I went back to the regular until I finish my 90 days.... the Plus is an arse-kicker! Definitely wait until you complete the main before switching to plus.
> 
> Fwood, I gotta agree, the plyo is one of the hardest workouts....


I've read the Plus is pretty tough and most people use it the second time through.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump for the guys going through it.

Update, just entered my first recovery week today.

Started at 231-232 and hit the scale this morning at 220 but starting to lose weight in the right places and get definition in the right places.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

week 2 of phase 2 here. 

I gained 6.5lbs (now 166.5!), wife is maintaining (toning, tightening, slimming down). Since we are doing doubles i'm sure the wife will start to lose and hopefully i will maintain or gain. Phase 2 workouts day 1 and 3 are different than phase 1. They are tough and bring some soreness if you push yourself to your limits.

Also now we are kayaking when we can. Thats some good added exercise. We both are wondering how it would have been to start kayaking had we not started the p90x. Maybe looking for a tow back to the launch, lol!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Starting P90X next Monday and looking forward to it. I was a college athlete and have been in shape my entire life, but the last couple of years I've gone downhill. I'm 6'2" 214 but have a little extra around the middle, looking forward to losing it. For everyone asking if they have to follow the nutritional guide, the short answer is yes, if you want results. Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

What about INSANITY ? Has anyone trid it yet ?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

nosaltincentx said:


> Starting P90X next Monday and looking forward to it. I was a college athlete and have been in shape my entire life, but the last couple of years I've gone downhill. I'm 6'2" 214 but have a little extra around the middle, looking forward to losing it. For everyone asking if they have to follow the nutritional guide, the short answer is yes, if you want results. Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym!!


Different strokes for different folks. It is a mixture of both and some folks aren't doing P90X to get a 6 pack.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

jmack said:


> What about INSANITY ? Has anyone trid it yet ?


I have the Insanity videos but not currently doing the work out. I plan to stick to p90x for the 90 days then create a hybrid workout of insanity and p90x.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

StrikerX said:


> I have the Insanity videos but not currently doing the work out. I plan to stick to p90x for the 90 days then create a hybrid workout of insanity and p90x.


Been thinking of ordering the insanity video's but I am pretty out of shape and im just not sure how long I will be able to keep up. I just think it would be better than getting p90x and having to purchase the extras to do the workouts. Any pro and cons for insanity ?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I started P90x monday. I got half way through check and back. Today I am typing my my toes because I cannot move my arms.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

davidluster said:


> I started P90x monday. I got half way through check and back. Today I am typing my my toes because I cannot move my arms.


Start taking a recovery drink after your workout. Trust me I was in the same spot you were the first three days. I settled on 1% Chocolate Milk and haven't been sore since. I just drink a glass after each workout.

The first week when I wasn't drinking it I could barely move especially after a few Ab Ripper X workouts. I know on the 5th day when I sat down it was painful and then trying to get up was a chore.

Just Keep Pressing Play.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

davidluster said:


> I started P90x monday. I got half way through check and back. Today I am typing my my toes because I cannot move my arms.


Welcome to week one!!! Keep it up!

Insanity is hardcore cardio. I have yet to even watch the workouts.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> Start taking a recovery drink after your workout. Trust me I was in the same spot you were the first three days. I settled on 1% Chocolate Milk and haven't been sore since. I just drink a glass after each workout.
> 
> The first week when I wasn't drinking it I could barely move especially after a few Ab Ripper X workouts. I know on the 5th day when I sat down it was painful and then trying to get up was a chore.
> 
> Just Keep Pressing Play.


I am. My problem is 3 years of doing nothing. I could have injected recovery drink in my veins and it wouldnt have mattered.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

davidluster said:


> I am. My problem is 3 years of doing nothing. I could have injected recovery drink in my veins and it wouldnt have mattered.


I thought the recovery week was going to be a "recovery" week but Core Syn kicked my butt this week but I finally went wire wire with the Yoga routine.

Just keep pressing play.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I did the ab ripper...wow pretty tough. i love it though cuz it had my back as sore as my abs


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

davidluster said:


> I did the ab ripper...wow pretty tough. i love it though cuz it had my back as sore as my abs


then you'll love core synergistics!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

StrikerX said:


> then you'll love core synergistics!!


LOL

I thought Plyo was tough but I think the Core Syn might take the cake. The jail cell push ups can be brutal if you do them the way Tony and the crew do them.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm so out of shape..maybe I should get in on it. I hate working out alone though, especially freakin dvd/tapes. Always hated that.

Perhaps I can just use the workout sheets as a guide instead...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Any suggested variations to the yoga? I've always been a bit of a gym rat and flexibility is something that has been neglected FOREVER. I hate to be cliched and say, " i'll just keep trying". I can't do any of the stretches or poses correctly, for the most part I feel like I'm going to tear my sack.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

El Primero said:


> Any suggested variations to the yoga? I've always been a bit of a gym rat and flexibility is something that has been neglected FOREVER. I hate to be cliched and say, " i'll just keep trying". I can't do any of the stretches or poses correctly, for the most part I feel like I'm going to tear my sack.


Maybe try to do the second part of the Yoga disc at first to become more flexible, the first hour is brutal especially if you aren't used to doing Yoga.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Started my first week of the second phase today and could barely put my shirt on for work this morning.

Alot of folks are starting to take notice, even a client last week asked if I was starting to work out, said that I looked alot different than the last time I saw them.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job keeping up with the routine. We are on phase 3 week 2. almost done.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Just Finished Round 1*

Today is Day 90 and I took my final set of pics this morning. Don't laugh too hard at the Zoolander faces (your face does crazy things when you are trying to flex for the camera! :spineyes I'm certainly not ripped like the guys you see on TV, but I'm pleased with the outcome and not afraid to take my shirt off anymore. I don't feel like such a scrawny guy with a gut like I used to.

I'm taking a week off and then starting up round two. This time, I'm upping my calories and protein and going for mass.

Go easy on my fragile ego... I'm pretty proud of my progress and it was dam hard work to get there. :cheers:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel off after some crappy scheduling at work and some personal stuff. Going to start pressing play again tomorrow.


----------

